# Where is Kelligrl?



## Santaclear (Dec 1, 2005)

Where did she go?


----------



## Emma (Dec 1, 2005)

....................


----------



## panhype (Dec 1, 2005)

After discovering the recent flood of threads dedicated to her Kelligrl is seriously considering a return :smitten: Well... that's just my impression. *But never before i was wrong with that !*.. Wot?... ...Yaye ! :wubu: 


Santaclear said:


> Where did she go?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 1, 2005)

Santaclear said:


> Where did she go?



She went to your MOM's house.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 1, 2005)

fatlane said:


> She went to your MOM's house.


w00t!!11 j00 pwned him biznitch LOL!!!!111 omg

Seriously. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Angie O'Plasty (Dec 1, 2005)

It's a few years old, but the fact that it still exists says something, no?

http://www.geocities.com/kelligrl_/me.html

Angie
xoxoxo


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 1, 2005)

Hehehe, Dimboard affect!


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 1, 2005)

Angie O'Plasty said:


> It's a few years old, but the fact that it still exists says something, no?
> http://www.geocities.com/kelligrl_/me.html



Everything on her page looks fine, but the chilling tipoff comes when she names her favorite CD: 

_"Favourites
Cookie: White chocolate macadamia
Icecream: Butter pecan
Meal: Pad Thai and Chicken Satay
Scent: Tres&#243;r
Magazine: New York and Talk
Movie: Buster and Billie
Book: A Patch of Blue by Elizabeth Kata, Like Water for Chocolate by Laura Esquivel
*CD: Elton John live in Australia with the Melbourne symphony ochestra"*_

Eerie!

Also note that she uses the Brit/Australian spelling of "Favourites", yet sez "ochestra" with ye olde Scottishe tone - as in "o'chestra". Actually kinda quaint and charming. 

View attachment super roach.jpeg


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 1, 2005)

fatlane said:


> She went to your MOM's house.



Yay! She's back!  (My mom, I mean.)


----------



## fatlane (Dec 1, 2005)

You damn dirty ape.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 1, 2005)

Nah, seriously. She is missed. 

View attachment images0.jpeg


----------



## fatlane (Dec 1, 2005)

Man, squirrels freak the hell outta me now.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/4489792.stm


Russian squirrel pack 'kills dog'

Local people suggest hunger is driving squirrels to extremes
Squirrels have bitten to death a stray dog which was barking at them in a Russian park, local media report. 

***

That was a GANG of squirrels what did it! Jeepers!


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 1, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Man, squirrels freak the hell outta me now.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/4489792.stm



My point exactly. This part should serve as a heads-up to inattentive feeders:

*"A Lazo man who called himself only Mikhalich said there had been "no pine cones at all" in the local forests this year.

"The little beasts are agitated because they have nothing to eat," he said."*

So you're saying Kelligrl is mixed up in this?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 1, 2005)

If she's eating pine cones in the Russian Far East, she's got a lot of fancy 'splainin to do.


----------



## Jes (Dec 1, 2005)

I am going to put an end to your communal Kelligrl yapping,

I ATE HER. 

Grrr! Jes smash! Jes eat fatties!


the end!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 1, 2005)

Better eat the SQUIRRELS, too, before they eat you!


----------



## Emma (Dec 2, 2005)

She's in my ass...

Well it feels like it anyway.

brb toilet.


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 2, 2005)

Ouch. Let us hope all is well, or a will a search party be mounted?


----------



## Emma (Dec 2, 2005)

Yeah it was her. I've flushed her now though.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 2, 2005)

You'll need a plunger.


----------



## Emma (Dec 2, 2005)

Her head fitted down.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 2, 2005)

Yeah, but the plumbing's gonna take a beating from the rest...


----------



## Emma (Dec 2, 2005)

I figure if I leave her there long enough her body will shrink enough to match her head.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 2, 2005)

(Plants a yellow caution pylon outside CurvyEm's toilet.)


----------



## Emma (Dec 2, 2005)

That should have been there anyway ;-)


----------



## Jes (Dec 2, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> I figure if I leave her there long enough her body will shrink enough to match her head.



Ever seen a drowning victim? The corpse bloats. Good luck with that!


----------



## Emma (Dec 2, 2005)

Jes said:


> Ever seen a drowning victim? The corpse bloats. Good luck with that!



Oh Bollox.

Surely with her amazing head shrinking powers she can breathe under water?

You know, kelligrl never was fat, she just had a really small head.


----------



## Jes (Dec 2, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> Oh Bollox.
> 
> Surely with her amazing head shrinking powers she can breathe under water?
> 
> You know, kelligrl never was fat, she just had a really small head.



Hahahaha. Pinhead. Ok, now that's teh funny.


----------



## Emma (Dec 2, 2005)

See, I can prove it.







You see. Those two bodies are exactly the same size, but because one of them has a very small head it makes that person look fatter. 

HA HA! YOU WERE ALL FOOLED!


----------



## simon_squarepants (Dec 2, 2005)

LOL that's brilliant! 

I hadn't believed it, but now I see the doodle, I cant deny it.

Perhaps if you got an eighties perm you could get your own cult following LOL

PS It may be me, but I'm fairly sure kelligrl had arms. And possibly less than four legs. But again, that's probably just me...


----------



## fatlane (Dec 2, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> See, I can prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, I have to spread it around some more before I can rep you again, but this is a priceless post. Proves everything.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 2, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


>



Judging by your illustration, besides having a small head she also evidently had four legs and no feet.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 2, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> Judging by you illustration, besides having a small head she also evidently had four legs and no feet.



Now that I check my old photos, the arms and feet do look a bit prosthetic-y...


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 2, 2005)

My hypothesis is the illustration is of models in a seductive,"all-fours" pose, (seeing as the normal person is also quadrupedal) but fatlane does have a point


----------



## coyote wild (Dec 3, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> You know, kelligrl never was fat, she just had a really small head.



that was actually pretty funny. i laughed after i got through the crazy, disgusting "kelligrl/turd" metaphors.

EDIT: but then again, that was pretty funny, too.


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 3, 2005)

I shouldn't luagh, but a moment of levity wont do any harm.


----------



## Emma (Dec 3, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> Judging by your illustration, besides having a small head she also evidently had four legs and no feet.



I think I love you...


Btw I have the drawing skills of a 3 year old, I wasn't about to attempt feet. They always look like a big boot.


----------



## Emma (Dec 3, 2005)

Ok ok ok. I'm going to draw feet and arms.


----------



## Emma (Dec 3, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> See, I can prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DONE! You're all so picky.


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 3, 2005)

Accurate to within the smallest detail. A brilliant piece of art.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm not sure, but she might just be hiding on my harddisk.
(Don't know what scared her so much making her hide in such a small space.  )


----------



## panhype (Dec 6, 2005)

Y UR asking?... oh well, since you're asking: "everythingkelligrl" is still there. But since the founder seems no longer to be interested - in that group, not necessarily in Kelligrl - the spammers have taken over. Dead, in other words... I tried to fight them occasionally by sending abuse reports to Y!... but this one is a lost battle unless you have nothing else to do. 

There's another group unmistakingly called "kelligrl" - also spammer's paradise.


Ned Sonntag said:


> Maybe Kal-El will get there by Xmas. Is there still the 'Everything Kelligrl' Yahoo site? She really was the Belle of '99.


I so support this suggestion. Miss Kelligrl as a subject is ENDLESS !!


Les Toil said:


> .... Conrad give THAT subject its own forum board.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 6, 2005)

I have a hunch Old Skullface herself'll be posting on this thread tonight.


----------

